# Summer 2011 M&G



## cc3915

It was February when the last full M&G was held. Any interest out there?

The last one was in Metrowest, so maybe south coast/south shore or north could be next in line. 

If we can come up with a location, I can post a poll for a date.

:beer_yum::beer_yum:


----------



## DEI8

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

"IN"

I am game for anywhere, within reason.


----------



## cc3915

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

How about some ideas on where?


----------



## cc3915

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

Good idea. Poll added.


----------



## Eagle13

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

"IN" It is time.


----------



## Guest

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

I voted South Coast.....thinking Bristol County, since we've never had one there and it would be convenient for Gil and some other people.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

ONly reason I voted north Shore is I know a certain member is probably gonna be around in August for a bit and is gonna be having a party at their place on the south coast


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

I'll be in the Worcester area in the beginning of July for vacation and wouldn't mind having a few cold ones with you Massholes :wink_smile:


----------



## Gil

I'm am in... But on AT from the 3rd of June till the 19th. I'm for something up north

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

I'm for the north shore too. It will be nice to go back to my old haunts.


----------



## Hush

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

IN, North Shore has plenty of good spots!


----------



## Guest

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



LawMan3 said:


> How does early July sound for everyone?


It would have to be a day early in the week (Monday-Wednesday) for me to have any shot of getting the night off, unless it was an RDO anyway.


----------



## new guy

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



LawMan3 said:


> Looks like North Shore wins by a landslide. CC, let's get some dates and venues out there - How does early July sound for everyone? August is an option as well as a little birdie told me one of LAPD's finest may be flying in......Hell we could always do a 2 part M&G since some of us may be on vacation and miss one or the other. Thoughts?


Buffalo Wild Wings, Route 1 in Saugus could be a good spot.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

...and so could the Golden Banana.


----------



## cc3915

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



new guy said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings, Route 1 in Saugus could be a good spot.


Looks like a lot folks want the north shore. That place sounds good. Last call is at 0030 and they have a patio.

http://www.buffalowildwings.com/


----------



## Guest

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



cc3915 said:


> Looks like a lot folks want the north shore. That place sounds good. Last call is at 0030 and they have a patio.
> 
> Buffalo Wild Wings®


This place looks even better;

Golden Banana | Strip Club, Strippers | Peabody, Danvers, Saugus, North Shore Boston, MA


----------



## Hush

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

BWW is have to shout to be heard loud and line out the door crowded, maybe things will quiet down after the opening dies down. Haven't been to the Banana since it was re-done. There is no shortage of venues in the area, I still like the idea of an outdoor keg & grill somewhere.


----------



## Guest

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



Hush said:


> I still like the idea of an outdoor keg & grill somewhere.


If we weren't currently living in Seattle/London, I would agree with you.


----------



## LA Copper

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



LawMan3 said:


> How does early July sound for everyone? August is an option as well as a little birdie told me one of LAPD's finest may be flying in......Hell we could always do a 2 part M&G since some of us may be on vacation and miss one or the other. Thoughts?


Thanks Lawman.
If we can make it August, I'll be happy to attend a Summer Meet and Greet and say hi to my fellow Masscops folks. I'll be back August 15 for a few weeks.


----------



## cc3915

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*



LawMan3 said:


> Looks like North Shore wins by a landslide. CC, let's get some dates and venues out there - How does early July sound for everyone? August is an option as well as a little birdie told me one of LAPD's finest may be flying in......Hell we could always do a 2 part M&G since some of us may be on vacation and miss one or the other. Thoughts?


It doesn't matter to me. As long as it doesn't fall on a Red Sox game, I'm pretty much set.


----------



## SPINMASS

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

Well since BWW has last cal at 0030, sounds like we could migrate over to Golden Banana for another cold one or two, they did a nice job redoing the place.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Only if it's Jack and Jill night !!!


If it's not, I'll gear down for ya mtc... For your birthday...


----------



## Dazy5

*re: Summer 2011 M&G*

Like usual, it depends when and where, and if I feel like it that night. :tounge_smile:


----------



## fra444

I'm an ABSOLUTE maybe....


----------



## Sam1974

Anywhere outside of metrowest or west of 495, I am out. I'm having vehicle issues right now and my husband and I have irratic work hours, which will get worst with the upcoming weekend holidays. Plus, we would need to know well in advance as we'd have to have someone stay at the house for all the dogs we are taking in.


----------



## honor12900

mtc said:


> Only if it's Jack and Jill night !!!


Its always Jack and Jill night at the Banana! Its expensive but it is also a nice wholesome environment! :smoke: I'm in if it on the North Shore.


----------



## cc3915

Looks like it's definitely going to be a north shore thing.

We need some dates now. I will try to post a new poll with dates once I get some suggestions.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> After the 4th I know alot of families go on vacation... so.... August? (sounds so far off... )


Hmmm, that gives us more time to find a sitter.  If that happens, there is a slight possibility that we might be able to make it... So I guess we're a definite maybe!


----------



## GARDA

right.as.rain said:


> Hmmm, that gives us more time to find a sitter.  If that happens, there is a slight possibility that we might be able to make it... So I guess we're a definite maybe!


If you can get your hubby to go, then I'll have run out of all my excuses why I haven't attended one yet. :wink_smile: :beer_yum:


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> If you can get your hubby to go, then I'll have run out of all my excuses why I haven't attended one yet. :wink_smile: :beer_yum:


So if we're in, you're in?


----------



## GARDA

right.as.rain said:


> So if we're in, you're in?


I think that would be great, 
but I must consult with the great oracle 
after a date is picked, of course. 
View attachment 2062


----------



## Guest

GARDA is the Lyndon Byers of M&G excuses.


----------



## GMACK24

Do we want June people ? or July ? 
July seems to be a crazy month for people. 
How bout a Friday or Saturday in June ? 
*Here are the Friday and Saturdays in june :*
Friday June 3, Saturday June 4
Friday June 10, Saturday June 11
Friday June 17, Saturday June 18
Friday June 24, Saturday June 25


----------



## KozmoKramer

5-0 said:


> GARDA is the Lyndon Byers of M&G excuses.


Thanks 5-0. For years that's what they used to say about me.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> 1)Early in the week is better for more of us, a Monday or Tuesday is easier to get the night off than a weekend night.
> 
> 2) Starting next weekend - Rte 93 is going to be a disaster from early Friday nights through early Monday mornings for the bridge replacement work in the Medford area.


Excellent points and info mtc. Plus, week nights are far less crowded at most places.

We need more dates so I can make a new poll.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> 1)Early in the week is better for more of us, a Monday or Tuesday is easier to get the night off than a weekend night.


+1

---------- Post added at 00:43 ---------- Previous post was at 00:43 ----------



cc3915 said:


> Excellent points and info mtc. Plus, week nights are far less crowded at most places.


+2


----------



## mpguy

All this talk about the Golden Banana and nobody is showing the CAB any love...

Those girls will work for a dollar!


----------



## GMACK24

ah. Gotcha. 

So a weekday it is : )


----------



## GARDA

5-0 said:


> GARDA is the Lyndon Byers of M&G excuses.





KozmoKramer said:


> Thanks 5-0. For years that's what they used to say about me.


That may not even be fair to LB. :teeth_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

KozmoKramer said:


> Thanks 5-0. For years that's what they used to say about me.


USED to????


----------



## OfficerObie59

Remember, early in the week is good, but it's important to double check that last call is when it's scheduled, not when all the waitresses get all douchey with the MC revelers because they want to go home an hour and half early...

As for where, while it's a haul for me, seems the ones in a more central locations (Southboro, Weymouth to a lesser extent) seem to have a history of better turnout. I'm all for driving a bit further if it's likely to be a better time. I think the northshore and southcoast are mistakes. Just my $.02.


----------



## mpguy

How about the yacht club in saugus. Rent the hall for short money and it has a back patio that over looks the saugus river.... plus 2 dollar beers =)

---------- Post added at 23:37 ---------- Previous post was at 23:35 ----------

The patio has a grill also...


----------



## mpguy

figured it was worth asking =)


----------



## KozmoKramer

justanotherparatrooper said:


> USED to????


Someday I'll learn to STFU.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Remember, early in the week is good, but it's important to double check that last call is when it's scheduled, not when all the waitresses get all douchey with the MC revelers because they want to go home an hour and half early...


"If you don't all leave right now, I'm calling the police". :shades_smile:



OfficerObie59 said:


> As for where, while it's a haul for me, seems the ones in a more central locations (Southboro, Weymouth to a lesser extent) seem to have a history of better turnout. I'm all for driving a bit further if it's likely to be a better time. I think the northshore and southcoast are mistakes. Just my $.02.


Good point...the best turnout by far was one of the ones at Southboro.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> "If you don't all leave right now, I'm calling the police". :shades_smile:
> 
> Good point...the best turnout by far was one of the ones at Southboro.


You speak of the same place in both quotes, no? HAHAHA

Trying to organize a M&G here looking for "suggestions" is like trying to gather a herd of cats. You must TELL people when and where. If they show up, great. If not, too bad so sad.

Like the very first one I said, "Marlboro, 6pm." Guess what, people showed up. I'd go for Framingham British Beer Co again. Good spot and central to "most". But the usuals will travel anywhere, and the usual no-shows will always be no-shows.


----------



## cc3915

You make good points Sine. Maybe next time we'll just find a place that we can name the "Official MassCops Meet and Greet Venue", determine a date and let it go from there. Whoever shows....shows. I like it.


----------



## LGriffin

I would never expect you guys to come west of 495 unless we had another terrorist venue at UMASS. Framingham _is_ a good location and i've never had a douchey waitress at any establishment I frequented there. Was BBC the one with the firefighters?


----------



## cc3915

New poll added with dates. This is a multiple choice poll. 

---------- Post added at 11:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 ----------



LGriffin said:


> Was BBC the one with the firefighters?


Yes it was.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Trying to organize a M&G here looking for "suggestions" is like trying to gather a herd of cats. You must TELL people when and where. If they show up, great. If not, too bad so sad.
> 
> Like the very first one I said, "Marlboro, 6pm." Guess what, people showed up. I'd go for Framingham British Beer Co again. Good spot and central to "most". But the usuals will travel anywhere, and the usual no-shows will always be no-shows.


Touche.

I liked the Southboro location because they don't have waitresses breathing down your neck every second......I like being able to just go buy a round and be done with it, rather than trying to figure out a huge tab at the end of the night.

The time I was out injured with the torn Achille's and Kilvinsky was my designated driver, I couldn't comprehend addition or subtraction by the end of the night, never mind division. :shades_smile:

EDIT: June 21, 27, & 28 are all good for me.....not to plug for my days off (which I obviously am), but I would also suggest we keep it in June if we're going to have another in August for the arrival of LA Copper.


----------



## LA Copper

Thanks Delta, I appreciate that. 

However, if "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one," then so be it I guess.

(Who's that quote from, anybody know?)


----------



## LGriffin

LA Copper said:


> However, if "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one," then so be it I guess.
> 
> (Who's that quote from, anybody know?)


Time for my "Little known fact" Cliffie moment:

The thought came to us from Caiaphas, the High Priest mentioned in the Gospel of John. In John 11:49-50 the Apostle John wrote, "And one of them, named Caiaphas, being the high priest that same year, said unto them, Ye know nothing at all, Nor consider that it is expedient for us, that one man should die for the people, and that the whole nation perish not."

Slightly earlier than the reference above, Aristotle, in his "The Aim of Man" develops a similar idea. In his discussion about the "highest good" he writes, 
"Even supposing the chief good to be eventually the aim for the individual as for the state, that of the state is evidently of greater and more fundamental importance both to attain and to preserve. The securing of one individual's good is cause for rejoicing, but to secure the good of a nation or of a city-state is nobler and more divine."

Actually in early Indian cultures the needs of the many actually did outweigh the needs of the few or the one.

In Germany, before the adoption of liberal western economic ideas, the country had an economic policy so named, "Gemeinnutz geht vor Eigennutz", meaning "the welfare of the nation takes precedence over the selfishness of the individuals".

While the concept has existed for centuries, and it has been worded in many ways, the closest approximation of the words, "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few (or the one)." are found in the motion picture _Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan_, and were spoken by the character Mr. Spock, and attributed to the Vulcan philosopher Surak.
Read more: Answers.com - What philosopher said the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few

Either way, copper, it was very nice of you to say and I look forward to meeting you.
​


----------



## kwflatbed

LA Copper said:


> Thanks Delta, I appreciate that.
> 
> However, if "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one," then so be it I guess.
> 
> (Who's that quote from, anybody know?)


OK Capt. Kirk.

If need be Mike we can always have a lunch get together like we had
before.


----------



## LA Copper

Griffin, you got me, Mr Spock it is. Yes, I am a fan of the Star Trek movies, with the original cast of course.

Harry, if the Meet and Greet doesn't work out, lunch would be cool too.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Harry, if the Meet and Greet doesn't work out, lunch would be cool too.


I best be included in that Mike; no offense, but next time I would prefer a place that sells adult beverages.....Fribbles and Jim Dandys are all well and good, but I like to maximize my time off. :shades_smile:


----------



## BrickCop

How many derelicts does the M&G usually attract? How about Lynnwoods in Randolph?


----------



## mpguy

Have it at fenway lol Bleacher seats!!!!


----------



## mpguy

Just pick a general area, pick a shit game with available tickets and badda bing badda bang


----------



## Guest

BrickCop said:


> How many derelicts does the M&G usually attract? How about Lynnwoods in Randolph?


Don't be lazy.

In any event, the bar at Lynwood's (one "n") couldn't handle a MassCops M&G.


----------



## mpguy

Or, I realize I havent gotten much support with the yacht club idea, but just look at this outdoor patio! http://www.foxhillyachtclub.com/boatpic24.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:44 ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 ----------

http://www.foxhillyachtclub.com/boatpic11.jpg


----------



## Guest

mpguy said:


> Or, I realize I havent gotten much support with the yacht club idea, but just look at this outdoor patio! http://www.foxhillyachtclub.com/boatpic24.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 ----------
> 
> http://www.foxhillyachtclub.com/boatpic11.jpg


Tell you what....you front the rental fee, and then it's up to you to recoup the cost from everyone who attends.

Exactly.


----------



## mpguy

Pay on delivery :shades_smile:

It's a weekday, so i'm sure that they wont mind 2 much. Plus, I just may have an in at that location 
I understand if everyones not crazy about the cover charge idea, i'm just throwing ideas out there is all


----------



## BrickCop

Delta784 said:


> Don't be lazy.
> 
> In any event, the bar at Lynwood's (one "n") couldn't handle a MassCops M&G.


Thanks for the spelling correction fart knocker...(_looks for middle finger smiley)._

Ok the bar is too small but how is that lazy?

Is there a correlation between the distance driven and enjoyment of the event? I say poppycock. I'm sure a nuked mozzarella stick in Agawam tastes ok but it's nothing compared to a Lynwood with one 'n' pie fresh outta the oven.


----------



## mpguy

Rte 1- Bostonville, Buffalo Wild Wings, Hooters, Golden Banana, Cabaret. 
Salem- Tavern, Murphys
Malden- Oneils, Dockside, Honey Fitz
Revere- All i recommend is the Wharf
just some ideas...


----------



## BrickCop

mtc said:


> OK OK OK
> 
> So, back to the North Shore area for attention - can some of our No'Shore members suggest someplace?


North huh? I know this rockin' place in Montreal...

If not how about Jay Severin's mansion in Manchester by the Sea, he's hurtin' for cash, could probably rent the place for $8 bucks and a can of diet pepsi.

Ok, my one serious recommendtaion is Doyle's in JP...not the North Shore obviously but plenty of parking, huge bar and good food.


----------



## Guest

BrickCop said:


> Ok the bar is too small but how is that lazy?


Lazy = desire to have a M&G within 10 miles of one's household.

How do you plead?



BrickCop said:


> Is there a correlation between the distance driven and enjoyment of the event?


Yes....distance driven (DD), when quantified and compared parametically with the enjoyment of the event (which has proven over the years as being unanimously positive), there is a significant correlation between distance driven and enjoyment.

Well.....not really, since I made up all the above stuff........I stick by my vote for the South Coast.


----------



## mpguy

lmao, there's an entire math equation involved!

---------- Post added at 02:35 ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 ----------

O'yea, and Kowloons is a popular spot.

Last call hours
Saugus-1:30 (some places close earlier though, but Kowloons doesn't..) =)
Malden-1:30
Revere-12 or 12:30
Chelsea-I stay out of chelsea...
Lynn-Same as above
Salem-12:30


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hows this for a proposal?

:beer_yum: Owen O'Leary's, Southboro, MA :beer_yum:
Monday, June 27th @ 7 PM

- On a Monday so people can get the night off
- A month away so people can plan
- In June to make an August M&G feasible
- Centrally located in Southboro at a place where there's been good past turnout
- The waitresses leave you alone (see post 61)

Seems to me if everyone's leaning towards another M&G in August, make that one cater to a specific region. As for this one, I say shoot for access by everyone--it's a kcik off to the warm season, and everyone wants to get out and about. Hell, you could even talk about the August M&G in person while you're there which seems like it's a lot less effort than traying to do it via a thread.

AND I'm coming from the South Shore, so you know I'm putting my own travel interests aside for the good of the MC community... :shades_smile:


----------



## SinePari

BrickCop said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction fart knocker...(_looks for middle finger smiley)._
> 
> Ok the bar is too small but how is that lazy?
> 
> Is there a correlation between the distance driven and enjoyment of the event? I say poppycock. I'm sure a nuked mozzarella stick in Agawam tastes ok but it's nothing compared to a Lynwood with one 'n' pie fresh outta the oven.


MC members aren't looking for fine cuisine and ambiance. And some members prefer being geographically removed from their home town's LEC membership. Ya know, just in case things go tits-up...



OfficerObie59 said:


> Hows this for a proposal?
> 
> :beer_yum: Owen O'Leary's, Southboro, MA :beer_yum:
> Monday, June 27th @ 7 PM
> 
> - On a Monday so people can get the night off
> - A month away so people can plan
> - In June to make an August M&G feasible
> - Centrally located in Southboro at a place where there's been good past turnout
> - The waitresses leave you alone (see post 61)


Always a good turnout, cheap beers, big room, easy access.


----------



## Guest

I've always had a great time at Southboro.


----------



## DEI8

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hows this for a proposal?
> 
> :beer_yum: Owen O'Leary's, Southboro, MA :beer_yum:
> Monday, June 27th @ 7 PM
> 
> ... :shades_smile:





5-0 said:


> I've always had a great time at Southboro.


Sounds good, but where the hell is Southboro???

---------- Post added at 09:22 ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 ----------

It has a 508 area code , cant be to far off.

---------- Post added at 09:27 ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 ----------

Just Googled it,
Shit, its only an hour away, thats an easy drive for me. :smug:


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Lol at this rate Summer is going to have come and gone by the time you guys agree on a venue.

Owens is a decent spot ive heard. Have some friends who semi frequent it.*


----------



## cc3915

The vote for this one is North. let's get a few more suggestions. Kowloon? 




Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hows this for a proposal?
> 
> :beer_yum: Owen O'Leary's, Southboro, MA :beer_yum:
> Monday, June 27th @ 7 PM
> 
> - On a Monday so people can get the night off
> - A month away so people can plan
> - In June to make an August M&G feasible
> - Centrally located in Southboro at a place where there's been good past turnout
> - The waitresses leave you alone (see post 61)
> 
> Seems to me if everyone's leaning towards another M&G in August, make that one cater to a specific region. As for this one, I say shoot for access by everyone--it's a kcik off to the warm season, and everyone wants to get out and about. Hell, you could even talk about the August M&G in person while you're there which seems like it's a lot less effort than traying to do it via a thread.
> 
> AND I'm coming from the South Shore, so you know I'm putting my own travel interests aside for the good of the MC community... :shades_smile:


Sounds good to me....always a great time at Owen's.

Count me it, provided I have the night off.....Monday 6/27 or Tuesday 6/28 would be perfect for me.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

If Kowloons is the choice, Im sure Mr Wong could make some arrangements for the group if asked.


----------



## BrickCop

Delta784 said:


> Lazy = desire to have a M&G within 10 miles of one's household.
> 
> How do you plead?


Not guilty...I live 11 miles away.


----------



## Guest

BrickCop said:


> Not guilty...I live 11 miles away.


As the crow flies?


----------



## Eagle13

Owens is perfect....just minutes away from my pad!


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Owens is perfect....just minutes away from my pad!


After Party!!!


----------



## cc3915

LawMan3 said:


> So by the looks of the poll, Tuesday 6/28 wins.
> 
> CC, can we add a new poll with choice of venue for somewhere on the North Shore, as the results of the initial poll decided?


Sure thing, but first I'd like to have a few more venues. So far I think we have Buffalo Wild Wings and Kowloons. Come on North Shore people where's some other places?

Woburn, Burlington, Wakefield, Reading could be considered North Shore too.


----------



## cc3915

Monday, 6/20




























*3* 16.67% Tuesday, 6/21




























*7* 38.89% Monday, 6/27




























*9* 50.00% _Tuesday, 6/28_




























*11* 61.11% Monday, 7/11




























*4* 22.22% Tuesday, 7/12




























*3* 16.67% Monday, 7/18




























*2* 11.11% Tuesday, 7/19




























*3* 16.67% Monday, 7/25




























*2* 11.11% Tuesday, 7/26




























*1* 5.56%

Ok, looks like Tuesday 6/28 is the date. I'll put up another poll with some places.

---------- Post added at 17:48 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

*New poll posted with some locations on the North Shore/North of Boston.. I can add more if you have a suggestion. 
*


----------



## GMACK24

:stomp:

I will be in Florida 6/28 Have fun you Fockers : ) :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915

GMACK24 said:


> :stomp:
> 
> I will be in Florida 6/28 Have fun you Fockers : ) :shades_smile:


Sorry you'll miss it.


----------



## LA Copper

cc3915 said:


> Monday, 6/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3* 16.67% Tuesday, 6/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7* 38.89% Monday, 6/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9* 50.00% _Tuesday, 6/28_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11* 61.11% Monday, 7/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4* 22.22% Tuesday, 7/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3* 16.67% Monday, 7/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2* 11.11% Tuesday, 7/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3* 16.67% Monday, 7/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2* 11.11% Tuesday, 7/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1* 5.56%


Ok CC, this looks way too sophisticated for a retired cop to put together. Were you the Mass State Police first computer tech guy? I'm getting a headache just trying to read it let alone be able to put it together!


----------



## cc3915

LA Copper said:


> Ok CC, this looks way too sophisticated for a retired cop to put together. Were you the Mass State Police first computer tech guy? I'm getting a headache just trying to read it let alone be able to put it together!


LOL hardly......I copied and pasted the poll before I deleted it and this is how it came out. 6/28 got the most votes with 11.

Come on now, Bratton must have taught you guys something about _CompStat_. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Trust me... cc is FAR from computer saavy.. Hell. He owns an iPhone. It's like a phone with training wheels!


----------



## LA Copper

cc3915 said:


> LOL hardly......I copied and pasted the poll before I deleted it and this is how it came out. 6/28 got the most votes with 11.
> 
> Come on now, Bratton must have taught you guys something about _CompStat_. :teeth_smile:


Oh yeah, I've attended my share of CompStat sessions; makes me very glad I'm not (nor will I ever be) a captain.


----------



## Guest

I'm fine with any location, but I voted for Kowloon's simply because I've driven past it a million times, but have never been inside.

Plus, there is always the entertainment of mtc and Stbbrn Medic sharing a Scorpion Bowl. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> :angel:
> 
> Moi ??


Your halo is a bit tarnished, my dear.


----------



## Gil

6/27 and 6/28 both my nights off  I can make both if that is what the plan is....


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> 6/27 and 6/28 both my nights off  I can make both if that is what the plan is....


Same here Gil, you and I are in the same group.


----------



## Guest

I'm off the 28th... now to google these sites to see how long of a ride I'm looking at.


----------



## SinePari

Wait a sec...what happened? The usuals were taking about doing Southborough again, next thing you know we're doing the North Shore? Any of our regulars suggest that, or was this an obscure member hoping for a short drive???


----------



## Guest

I think the original location Poll ended up with North Shore as the winner, then cc reworked it for the date, producing 6/28, now we're on venue. Then MC ADD kicked in and we all started talking about Southboro.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

OK KOZ..........C'mon, I'll drive and the misses will get a few hours peace and quiet:teeth_smile:


----------



## Eagle13

Maybe us in Central/MA and Metrowest can car pool...who has a van? We can meet up and go from, oh I don't know, Owens?


----------



## adroitcuffs

Well, wherever you fawkers end up, I'll be standing by for the adult-beverage-fueled calls & text messages. Of course, I may be in a post-op drug-induced coma so I cannot be held accountable for my responses, lol.

:mstickle:


----------



## OfficerObie59

5-0 said:


> I think the original location Poll ended up with North Shore as the winner, then cc reworked it for the date, producing 6/28, now we're on venue. Then MC ADD kicked in and we all started talking about Southboro.


That was my fault.

Seems to me we're trying to make this the big M&G of the summer. I just threw out Owens because it's classically had the best turnout, presumably because it's so central.

I say if you're doing an M&G in August, do the north shore then. Plus, if Owens goes well and everyone has fun, it will likely increase the August turnout because everyone then knows it won't be a bunk party.


----------



## Dazy5

I would definitely go to Owen's on the 28th if that is going to be a definite date. North Shore... not so much. Haha!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Im actually going to be in for this one. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Hubby and I will depend on if we can get a sitter for the 3 rugrats... and if he doesn't pick up a detail.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm gonna try and man up for this one... But I'm 50/50... 

I fly back from Vegas on Monday 6/27 from a four-day bachelor party, so I'm gonna be a HURTIN' unit for at least a couple days...


----------



## Guest

Y.


mtc said:


> How about if our North Shore people can make it we keep it North Shore - if they're not going to be able to, we can change it to Owens.
> 
> Either way I have the night off and my drinking shoes will be ON!!


Solomon would be proud of this solution. North shore people sound off...


----------



## adroitcuffs

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm gonna try and man up for this one... But I'm 50/50...
> 
> I fly back from Vegas on Monday 6/27 from a four-day bachelor party, so I'm gonna be a HURTIN' unit for at least a couple days...


The detail Cowboy left out of his little whine session post is that he's the entertainment for the bachelor party! He might need a little more than an I.V., LOL! 
:mstickle:


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm gonna try and man up for this one... But I'm 50/50...
> 
> I fly back from Vegas on Monday 6/27 from a four-day bachelor party, so I'm gonna be a HURTIN' unit for at least a couple days...


Gatorade and Excedrin....you'll be fine.


----------



## SinePari

5-0 said:


> Y.
> 
> Solomon would be proud of this solution. North shore people sound off...


Crickets...crickets...crickets...



Delta784 said:


> Gatorade and Excedrin....you'll be fine.


I used to throw down some Pedialyte and Ripped Fuel back when it actually had Ephedrine.


----------



## new guy

5-0 said:


> Y.
> 
> Solomon would be proud of this solution. North shore people sound off...


I've got some early evening obligations on the 28th but I can easily make a Northshore M&G to Kowloons afterwards and would look forward to it. As someone that hasn't made one, I'm in no position to complain if it gets relocated.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SinePari said:


> Crickets...crickets...crickets...
> 
> I used to throw down some Pedialyte and Ripped Fuel back when it actually had Ephedrine.


Ripped Fuel!! Ahhh... The good 'ol days...


----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ripped Fuel!! Ahhh... The good 'ol days...


I used to live on that, along with Vanadyl Sulfate, Creatine, Met Rx when it first came out and you had the + and the - to mix.

I should be an IN, but of course there is always the fact that I have yet to make one and im a bit unpredictable as of late, but if I cant make it to the Kowlooon which is a short ride I will be ashamed.


----------



## Guest

Official M&G game?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXi7sd7HX_8"]YouTube - ‪Honest Twister Commercial‬‏[/nomedia]


----------



## SinePari

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ripped Fuel!! Ahhh... The good 'ol days...


*thread hijack*

Back when that stuff first came out, I tossed a few down before an Ironman-type endurance event down at Fort Bragg. Little did we know back then how much of a diuretic that stuff was and a few dudes went code 4 on the event. We later found out they took some ephedrine and were taking creatine as well. I took a serious dehydration beating and my calves, hammies and quads went tits up for about two weeks. Big damage but recovered, not so well for the other two.

It was also a fav of mine before going out drinking way before the Red Bull/vodka and the Diet Coke/Rum craze hit.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

...ephedrine, also the reason why Cowboy didn't make the 79th. 

Long story... I'll tell it at the M&G...


----------



## cc3915

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...ephedrine, also the reason why Cowboy didn't make the 79th.
> 
> Long story... I'll tell it at the M&G...


I lost 35 pounds on that stuff long before the ban, as a matter of fact I guy I worked with had a mail order business selling it. It worked very well, but I got very little sleep and my blood pressure was on the high side. :timebomb:


----------



## mpd61

Okay muscle heads, so when and where is the M&G again?
:tounge_smile:


----------



## new guy

mpd61 said:


> Okay muscle heads, so when and where is the M&G again?
> :tounge_smile:


It's been relocated to GNC. :smug:


----------



## Guest

Okay, seriously.....where is this going to be? There seems to be no North Shore people stepping up, and also a groundswell to have it at Owen's in Southboro.

Robert's Rules of Order....I make a motion to schedule the event for Southboro on Tuesday, June 28th.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> Okay, seriously.....where is this going to be? There seems to be no North Shore people stepping up, and also a groundswell to have it at Owen's in Southboro.
> 
> Robert's Rules of Order....I make a motion to schedule the event for Southboro on Tuesday, June 28th.


"In"


----------



## cc3915

Scoreboard Sports Bar, Woburn




























*4* 25.00% Buffalo Wings, Saugus




























*3* 18.75% _Kowloon, Saugus_




























*10* 62.50%

Seeing there is this underlying groundswell to have it at Owens, I'll put up one final poll.....Owens or Kowloon. The vote can go until this Friday and then we'll make it set. Okay?

---------- Post added at 14:43 ---------- Previous post was at 14:32 ----------

New poll posted, so come on and vote.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Still "IN" though I may have to bring a DD....


Soooo... You're not bringing your daughter this time...?


----------



## Guest

*M&G*

1) You kids aren't looking hard enough if you don't know where to buy Ephedrine OTC here..........

2) Looking forward to seeing you fuckers for the M&G pre-pre-game this weekend !!!!! If you didn't get an invite, keep waiting. Snipe's party invites are like letters for the 80th RTT.


----------



## Hush

*Re: M&G*

Pool Party?


----------



## SinePari

Hmmm, I noticed our resident "surly" member voted for Owens, but has never been to a single M&G. Let's see if mama let's him out...


----------



## new guy

cc3915 said:


> Scoreboard Sports Bar, Woburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4* 25.00% Buffalo Wings, Saugus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3* 18.75% _Kowloon, Saugus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10* 62.50%
> 
> *Seeing there is this underlying groundswell to have it at Owens*, I'll put up one final poll.....Owens or Kowloon. The vote can go until this Friday and then we'll make it set. Okay?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:43 ---------- Previous post was at 14:32 ----------
> 
> New poll posted, so come on and vote.


More like a tsunami than a groundswell. Guess I'll have to pay my dues and plan for the 51.4 minute trip.


----------



## 7costanza

Im still laughing at The Jedi Mindtrick Delta pulled out if thin air, those courses in Pychology definately were worth it. It was settled for North Shore I think in a landslide, then out of no where Delta said Owens and it was like Eddie Murphy talking to Mr T, your good bro. And just for the record, I agree with you those that actually have shown up should make the call, I just though it was brilliant execution on your part.


----------



## SinePari

7costanza said:


> Im still laughing at The Jedi Mindtrick Delta pulled out if thin air, those courses in Pychology definately were worth it. It was settled for North Shore I think in a landslide, then out of no where Delta said Owens and it was like Eddie Murphy talking to Mr T, your good bro. And just for the record, I agree with you those that actually have shown up should make the call, I just though it was brilliant execution on your part.


I wouldn't call it psychology. I'd say it was based on statistical probability. As in, probable cause. As in, more likely than not, you _probably_ won't be there so...

:wavespin:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

mtc said:


> FWIW - Kowloons' is a shorter ride for him, me too, I think... but if nobody's promising an appearance up there, I'd rather go to Owens - have NEVER been impressed with Kowloon's food - and if I'm blowing up the wagon - I wanna put some food in too!


 just bring your designated driver


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Im still laughing at The Jedi Mindtrick Delta pulled out if thin air, those courses in Pychology definately were worth it. It was settled for North Shore I think in a landslide, then out of no where Delta said Owens and it was like Eddie Murphy talking to Mr T, your good bro. And just for the record, I agree with you those that actually have shown up should make the call, I just though it was brilliant execution on your part.












It really doesn't matter to me, and I actually would have liked to check out the Kowloon, but it was shaping up to be me and 2-3 other people if it was held there. Owen's always produces a good turnout, and in fact the largest M&G ever was there (the infamous night the police were almost called to throw us out).


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm a fan of Owens. Cheap pitchers of beer, a huge upstairs area for our shenanigans...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> It really doesn't matter to me, and I actually would have liked to check out the Kowloon, but it was shaping up to be me and 2-3 other people if it was held there. Owen's always produces a good turnout, and in fact the largest M&G ever was there (the infamous night the police wereALLEGEDLY almost called to throw us out).


fify:smug:


----------



## Guest

Anyone know of a non-fleabag hotel nearby Owen's? I want to get my drink on that night, and not have to worry about driving.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Im not sure Id trust *directions* from USMCMP5811 Delta


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im not sure Id trust *directions* from USMCMP5811 Delta


I can't imagine why. :angel:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

What is the date going to be??


----------



## Eagle13

Delta784 said:


> Anyone know of a non-fleabag hotel nearby Owen's? I want to get my drink on that night, and not have to worry about driving.


Sheraton is right up the road...and a Motel 6 right across from that is if that tickles your fancy even better. Both less than 1 mile.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> (the infamous night the police were almost called to throw us out).


Which is the mark of any good night out.



Eagle13 said:


> Sheraton is right up the road...and a Motel 6 right across from that is if that tickles your fancy even better. Both less than 1 mile.


Or the Southboro Motor Lodge...right...next...door. I'm sure the linen is changed each day and the floor doesn't have a variety of bodily fluids spread about. :bat:


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Or the Southboro Motor Lodge...right...next...door. I'm sure the linen is changed each day and the floor doesn't have a variety of bodily fluids spread about. :bat:


I asked for NON-fleabag hotels.......eh, who am I kidding, I won't be in any condition to notice or care, both when I crash and when I awake to the sound of bass drums in my head the next morning.


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> I asked for NON-fleabag hotels.......eh, who am I kidding, I won't be in any condition to notice or care, both when I crash and when I awake to the sound of bass drums in my head the next morning.


No need to worry about fleas there. The bedbugs ate them.


----------



## Dazy5

I'm taking the night off, and will definitely be attending as long as it's at Owen's. I am in dire need of a fun night out, and you guys never disappoint me.


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> I'm taking the night off, and will definitely be attending as long as it's at Owen's. I am in dire need of a fun night out, and you guys never disappoint me.


Go ahead and say it.....you laugh AT us, not WITH us.


----------



## Dazy5

Delta784 said:


> Go ahead and say it.....you laugh AT us, not WITH us.


It doesn't matter... As long as I'm having fun. Haha! :happy:


----------



## cc3915

One FINAL POLL.... Owen's or Kowloon on June 28th Kowloon, Saugus *Hush*, kav, *mtc*, *new guy*, *Nuke_TRT*, *Tuna*




























*6* 28.57%

Owen O'Leary's, Southboro *5-0*, *cmagryan*, *Dazy5*, *DEI8*, *Delta784*, *Deuce*, *Eagle13*, *justanotherparatrooper*, *kwflatbed*, *LawMan3*, *mpd61*, *OfficerObie59*, *PBC FL Cop*, *SinePari*, *USMCMP5811*




























*15* 71.43%

--------------------------

Looks like it's going to be:
*
Owen O'Leary's Pub
50 Turnpike St.(Rte. 9 E/B) in Southborough 
on Tuesday, June 28, 2011 at 1800 hrs.*

Welcome to Owen O'leary's Pub ~ Fine Irish-American Cuisine

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> I vote for a fine hazing for anyone that voted and doesn't show up!!
> 
> Surly or NOT!


I have a feeling that this should be a good one.


----------



## Sam1974

cc3915 said:


> One FINAL POLL.... Owen's or Kowloon on June 28th Kowloon, Saugus *Hush*, kav, *mtc*, *new guy*, *Nuke_TRT*, *Tuna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6* 28.57%
> 
> Owen O'Leary's, Southboro *5-0*, *cmagryan*, *Dazy5*, *DEI8*, *Delta784*, *Deuce*, *Eagle13*, *justanotherparatrooper*, *kwflatbed*, *LawMan3*, *mpd61*, *OfficerObie59*, *PBC FL Cop*, *SinePari*, *USMCMP5811*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15* 71.43%
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Looks like it's going to be:
> 
> *Owen O'Leary's Pub*
> *50 Turnpike St.(Rte. 9 E/B) in Southborough *
> *on Tuesday, June 28, 2011 at 1800 hrs.*
> 
> Welcome to Owen O'leary's Pub ~ Fine Irish-American Cuisine
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


You suck! I'm working that night and with the pain I'm in, it's not looking good for me. Oh well.. guess I'll have to wait until I'm dead to enjoy another M&G! lol


----------



## Sam1974

USMCMP5811 said:


> So take a sick day for the pain and then come self-medicate....... Do I have to think of everything for you Sheeeeeesh....


Come pick me up and take me to the M&G! I can't take a sick day. It's not that easy with my job. I miss you guys!


----------



## Guest

Do we have a start time for the festivities?

And should we let them know we're coming so there will be a bartender upstairs?


----------



## Eagle13

Delta784 said:


> Do we have a start time for the festivities?
> 
> And should we let them know we're coming so there will be a bartender upstairs?


I believe cc had it listed as 1800 to ?


----------



## cc3915

Eagle13 said:


> I believe cc had it listed as 1800 to ?


Yeah, 1800 sounded like a good time to start. Of course that doesn't stop folks from showing up earlier if they like.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Yeah, 1800 sounded like a good time to start. Of course that doesn't stop folks from showing up earlier if they like.


Game on.


----------



## fra444

Well at 06/28/11 I will be on furlough so the chances of the Mrs. and I making an appearance are decent. all depends on weather or not the baby gets off the damn boob and lets me have my toys back!!! I DONT LIKE TO SHARE!!!!! :stomp:


----------



## mpguy

Southborough? What happen to the North Shore?


----------



## Guest

mpguy said:


> Southborough? What happen to the North Shore?


No one from the North Shore came forward when asked, there was a populist movement to have it at Owen's in Southboro, and majority rules, so we're now back in Southboro again, the site of many successful M&G's.


----------



## fra444

mtc said:


> Furlough sucks - but Princess can go without for ONE night!!


Sorry. I forget that no one but my Dept calls vacation furlough!! LOL! I'll be on vacation.


Delta784 said:


> No one from the North Shore came forward when asked, there was a populist movement to have it at Owen's in Southboro, and majority rules, so we're now back in Southboro again, the site of many successful M&G's.


Delta this is a great response LMAO!!!


----------



## Dazy5

Can someone start a "yes", "no", "maybe" poll on who's going next Tuesday?


----------



## cc3915

Dazy5 said:


> Can someone start a "yes", "no", "maybe" poll on who's going next Tuesday?


Poll added.


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> No one from the North Shore came forward when asked, there was a populist movement to have it at Owen's in Southboro, and majority rules, so we're now back in Southboro again, the site of many successful M&G's.


As someone who hasn't been to one I'm not going to complain but for the record, I am one of the few Northshore people that sounded off.


----------



## Guest

new guy said:


> As someone who hasn't been to one I'm not going to complain but for the record, I am one of the few Northshore people that sounded off.


I don't think "few" is appropriate.....more like "only".

I wish I could write off mileage for all the M&G's I've been to over the years......no excuses.


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> I don't think "few" is appropriate.....more like "only".
> 
> I wish I could write off mileage for all the M&G's I've been to over the years......no excuses.


Yes it was a dissapointingly poor Northshore response. No excuses here, I'll be a bit late but I will make the trip for this one.


----------



## Guest

new guy said:


> Yes it was a dissapointingly poor Northshore response. No excuses here, I'll be a bit late but I will make the trip for this one.


We're northshore, but didn't respond because I doubt we'll be able to make it. Maybe the next one!


----------



## kwflatbed

My maybe depends on my hours for the next day on the new job.
Right now I have an 06:30 starting time.


----------



## GARDA

:tongue:


right.as.rain said:


> We're northshore, but didn't respond because _*I doubt we'll be able to make it.*_ Maybe the next one!


dislike.


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> :tongue:
> 
> dislike.


Does that mean you're out now too?


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> :tongue:
> 
> dislike.


Ok, well it depends if we can get a sitter... and if hubby can be convinced that it's worth it to drive to Southboro. 
GARDA- Maybe you can convince him.


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> Ok, well it depends if we can get a sitter... and if hubby can be convinced that it's worth it to drive to Southboro.
> GARDA- Maybe you can convince him.


M&G's are always worth the drive, trust me.


----------



## GARDA

5-0 said:


> Does that mean you're out now too?


Negative. Long time, First time (M&G) is still my hope bro.



right.as.rain said:


> Ok, well it depends if we can get a sitter... and if hubby can be convinced that it's worth it to drive to Southboro.
> GARDA- Maybe you can convince him.


Okay, I'll give him a call.



Delta784 said:


> M&G's are always worth the drive, trust me.


In Delta We Trust. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Really - my face hurts for two days from laughing so much!!


I usually feel like crap for a day or so afterwards, but for a different reason. :angel:


----------



## fra444

cc3915 said:


> Poll added.


 Do you usually have to tell the ladies this?!?!..... :redcarded:


USMCMP5811 said:


> And o think, Me and Fra possibly in the same room again........


We are doing our best buddy!!!! Got the sitter lined up and hopeful we can make it out there before we get the, "You better get back here" phone call....


----------



## SinePari

fra444 said:


> hopeful we can make it out there before we get the, "You better get back here" phone call....


From work, or from the sitter???


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> From work, or from the sitter???


I think fra is experienced enough to never answer a call from a work number while on a night off.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be in MA until the 29th, hope you all have fun and stay safe. Have a beer for me!!


----------



## Eagle13

I am looking forward to meeting some of the familiar screen names I have come to know over the past 3 years. Finally lined things up so that I can get out.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Don't forget - we play/take over the upstairs - we're the loud, obnoxious bunch! :wink:


Just look for the 2 invalids....me and USMCMP5811.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Delta784 said:


> Just look for the 2 invalids....me and USMCMP5811.


HC parking may be full that night if I make it down there myself.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Bring it!!
> 
> You can take your time getting up the stairs!! We'll just leave a beer on every third step for you!


For me, going up stairs isn't the problem, it's going down that's treacherous. Add in the condition I'll most likely be in that night, and you might want to have your video cameras ready for that excursion.


----------



## MARINECOP

I just got wind of this today. I may be going with another member, but I/we would not be able to get there until 2000. Is this going to be a couple of hour meet and greet or will we be tearing it up until at least 2300 hours? Also, I am in the Paxton/Leicester area if anyone would like to join the car pool. PM me if interested.


----------



## cc3915

MARINECOP said:


> I just got wind of this today. I may be going with another member, but I/we would not be able to get there until 2000. Is this going to be a couple of hour meet and greet or will we be tearing it up until at least 2300 hours? Also, I am in the Paxton/Leicester area if anyone would like to join the car pool.


It will go until we are removed. :teeth_smile: At 2000 hrs. it will be really be just getting going. Hope to see you there.


----------



## MARINECOP

"It will go until we are removed." Sounds like my kind of get together. I think I can take my daughter to the drive-ins on another night that I am off.

---------- Post added at 00:18 ---------- Previous post was at 00:15 ----------

If 7constanza is going to be there, he better have a Fedor shirt on. I know I will.


----------



## Guest

MARINECOP said:


> I just got wind of this today. I may be going with another member, but I/we would not be able to get there until 2000. Is this going to be a couple of hour meet and greet or will we be tearing it up until at least 2300 hours? Also, I am in the Paxton/Leicester area if anyone would like to join the car pool. PM me if interested.


"if you all don't leave right now, I'm calling the police".......'nuff said.


----------



## Hush

Have a family thing in the evening, but will head over in time to catch the scraggelers...


----------



## Guest

Looks like my 'Maybe' has turned into a Yes.


----------



## MARINECOP

5-0 said:


> Looks like my 'Maybe' has turned into a Yes.


Ok, that's good. It's a yes for me then. Call me on Monday night or Tuesday in the afternoon.


----------



## kwflatbed

Looks like I am out I have a 06:30 start on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Looks like I am out I have a 06:30 start on Wednesday.


You don't have to close the place with us Harry. Handshake and a beer should suffice?


----------



## kwflatbed

5-0 said:


> You don't have to close the place with us Harry. Handshake and a beer should suffice?


It's a long ride for a beer and handshake after a 10 hour day.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> It's a long ride for a beer and handshake after a 10 hour day.


You can swing by for a couple of hours and still make it home at a reasonable time. And, there's always;

View attachment 2299


As for me, I don't even go back to the orthopedic surgeon for another month, so I'm definitely "IN".


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Chances are I can make it early, probably gotta cut out around 9ish...


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Chances are I can make it early, probably gotta cut out around 9ish...


Famous last words.


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> I vote for a fine hazing for anyone that voted and doesn't show up!!
> 
> Surly or NOT!


Sorry, i'm out. We're taking the kids to the Cape but after a few billion sand castles and wet towels i'll be wishing for a good hazing! Bring a sitter.
Have fun, raise a glass and make sure the place is handicap accessible:tounge_smile:


----------



## SinePari

LGriffin said:


> Sorry, i'm out.


WHOA! Didn't see that coming...


----------



## LGriffin

SinePari said:


> WHOA! Didn't see that coming...


Dry your tears, cinderella.
Once the kids came, my social life took a back seat and so far i'm getting a good return on investment so i'm gonna run with it. Don't worry, i'll get there one of these days to see your sparkling face and i'll save the first dance for you


----------



## PBC FL Cop

mtc said:


> Damn !! Can't you catch an earlier flight????? (jus kidding.... )


We're actually driving up, just stopped in Mayberry, NC to See Andy and Barney. That was like kinda like a Masscops Meet and Greet :tounge_smile:


----------



## fra444

SinePari said:


> From work, or from the sitter???


Thats a babysitter issue my friend. They cant order us in on vacation unless they order everyone, (even senior people) in from the division first.


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Thats a babysitter issue my friend. They cant order us in on vacation unless they order everyone, (even senior people) in from the division first.


If you don't answer the phone or the door, they can't order you to do anything.


----------



## fra444

Delta784 said:


> If you don't answer the phone or the door, they can't order you to do anything.


With us we get a day off, and the time and a half for the shift we work so its not all that bad getting ordered in.


----------



## Deuce

LGriffin said:


> Dry your tears, cinderella.


Bwahahahahahaha!! Town of Pimp Slapped, pop:1:SinePari....


----------



## fra444

We are to the point where we are debating bringing the baby just to be there!! LMFAO


----------



## OfficerObie59

I just confirmed earlier today that it is all systems go. I figured if I didn't show up that would be super FUBAR since I was pretty vocal about suggesting Owen's over the North Shore.

Gonna make it a fun trip on the way up. Gonna stop in Raynham and "visit" my grandfather who passed away 17 years ago today, and then stop by Zero Hour Arms and oogle more stuff I really can't afford. Oh yeah, and maybe stop in at Bass Pro in Foxboro. Should be a good night...


----------



## USM C-2

OK, my Mass. trip is still on... arriving late Friday 7/1 and staying until Wednesday most likely. Anything planned during that time?


----------



## frapmpd24

Just confirmed with the esteemed LawMan3... I'll be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

This could be a record turn out.


----------



## Eagle13

cc3915 said:


> This could be a record turn out.


Looking like a good crowd will show.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Apparenlty I will be "tardy" - hafta drop one of the boy-men off to get his ass kicked in some sort of martial arts! (SO jealous!!)


Just as long you bring your daughter, I'll forgive your tardiness...


----------



## MARINECOP

Still waiting to hear from 5-0. No calls so far. I can't go to this function alone. I need his protection. :skull:


----------



## fra444

Marinecop I haven't met you yet but I must say if your looking for 5-0 to protect you your in DEEP TROUBLE!!! Let me just say I hear you wouldn't be the first man he's gotten intoxicated that's ended up sitting on an inflatable tube for a week or so.....


----------



## MARINECOP

LMAO fra444. He just called. So you can count on the both of us being there.


----------



## Guest

Don't worry. I gave MC 'directions'


----------



## mpguy

I wont be going 


Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! I was called in for some last min. OT!


----------



## DEI8

Packing my truck and heading out now.


----------



## Eagle13




----------



## MARINECOP

I hope it doesn't get that crazy Eagle13. Well, at least for the first couple of hours. Delta784 summed it up with his quote, "if you all don't leave right now, I'm calling the police".......'nuff said. See you guys at approximately 1945 hours.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Fra and I are at Owens now, wearing matching Make It Massachusetts t-shirts


----------



## Dazy5

I can't wait to see everyone again! I'll be there around 2000.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Where is everyone??? We only have until 8 and then we have to get home to the baby.


----------



## Guest

On the way. Don't know if ill make it by 8. Sry.


----------



## Guest

Wish we could be there! No sitter. Hopefully there will still be a northshore event at some point this summer...?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Here now....startin to get lively.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

En route...


----------



## zm88

Hope everyone has a great time tonight


----------



## Hush

Oscar Tango Whiskey


----------



## fra444

Those of you who weren't there.... WOW!!! YOU MISSED AN AMAZING TIME WITH AMAZING PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## gm7988

Maybe after my post count picks up and I get a job some where I'll try to catch one.


----------



## TopCop24

Someone has to protect the Commonwealth from you heathens


----------



## LA Copper

gm7988 said:


> Maybe after my post count picks up and I get a job some where I'll try to catch one.


You can come with me if and when we have one when I get back there in August; that'll work.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

It was an awesome time!! I'm so glad we got by there tonight... it was great to see everyone!


----------



## MARINECOP

Glad 5-0 convinced me to go tonight. Good time, good stories and good people. Nice to finally put a face to the screen names on here. Those I met, you know where I work now so if you need anything on my end please let me know. Semper Fi to those Jarheads that I met. I think 5-0 had the best time. I will let him explain just how great he had it. :wavespin:


----------



## Eagle13

Had a great time. Like everyone has said, nice to put a face to with a name!


----------



## Guest

Awesome time as always, it was great to see old friends as well as many new faces.

Okay....who had the 2-door car with the blinding fog lights in my rear-view that followed me all the way down I-90 until the 95 split? I went south, and you went north....you waved out the sunroof as we parted ways, so I know it's a MC person.


----------



## Hush

Delta784 said:


> Awesome time as always, it was great to see old friends as well as many new faces.
> 
> Okay....who had the 2-door car with the blinding fog lights in my rear-view that followed me all the way down I-90 until the 95 split? I went south, and you went north....you waved out the sunroof as we parted ways, so I know it's a MC person.


My bad, sorry didn't realize they were that bright!


----------



## SinePari

right.as.rain said:


> Wish we could be there! No sitter. Hopefully there will still be a northshore event at some point this summer...?


Not enough votes, dude. Owens isn't convenient for anybody, but it's always a great turnout. This one took first place!



OfficerObie59 said:


> Here now....startin to get lively.


Lots of people comingled amongst the natives. Could get interesting...



gm7988 said:


> Maybe after my post count picks up and I get a job some where I'll try to catch one.


A POLICE job in MA? Sooooo, we'll polly never see you...



MARINECOP said:


> Glad 5-0 convinced me to go tonight. Good time, good stories and good people. Nice to finally put a face to the screen names on here. Those I met, you know where I work now so if you need anything on my end please let me know. Semper Fi to those Jarheads that I met. I think 5-0 had the best time. I will let him explain just how great he had it. :wavespin:


Does he need to be told how much of a good time he had???



Eagle13 said:


> Had a great time. Like everyone has said, nice to put a face to with a name!


Good times, new and old faces. This one rocked!


----------



## gm7988

LA Copper said:


> You can come with me if and when we have one when I get back there in August; that'll work.


Sounds good to me, I'm looking forward to you coming!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Sounds like everyone had a good time, sorry I missed it. I finally arrived in good ole MA and it's nice to be back home!!


----------



## 7costanza

It was great to finally make one, good times, good people and good spot..I forgot the rest of my pear juice there...dam.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Me n' Dazy forgot to take the beer pong trophy home...


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> I forgot the rest of my pear juice there...dam.


I'm sure it will still be there at the next one......


----------



## GARDA

7costanza said:


> It was great to finally make one, good times, good people and good spot..


*+1 7costanza,
*
View attachment 2316

*Did not disappoint.* :thumbs_up::beer_yum::wavespin:


----------



## Gil

Who the hell bit my neck???


----------



## cc3915

Gil said:


> Who the hell bit my neck???


Neck? My friggin nipples are sore. These m&g's are getting dangerous. Hahahaha


----------



## Gil

I woke up with teeth marks in my neck, I know I was feeling good last night but seriously?? Leaving marks is not an option lol


----------



## cc3915

Dilligaf was absent, so you know it wasn't him.


----------



## Gil

If we have another turnout like that we might start needing name tags...


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> My bad, sorry didn't realize they were that bright!


I wanted to deploy some James Bond/Batmobile tire flatteners or a smoke screen.......there was NO fog last night!!!!!

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------



7costanza said:


> I forgot the rest of my pear juice there...dam.


Seriously...I almost asked you when you were leaving if you got the rest of your pear juice, as a joke.


----------



## Dazy5

LawMan3 said:


> BS. You two used unfair tactics. Your "victory" is erroneous. Erroneous on all counts!


I have no idea what you're talking about....

Haha! Good time all around. It was nice to meet new people, and see the regulars (and not so regulars). I needed a fun night out, and it was successful.


----------



## Hush

Delta784 said:


> there was NO fog last night!!!!!


Thats how effective they are!


----------



## DEI8

USMCMP5811 said:


> So many new faces. any idea of the final count? had to be close to 30


Well over thirty. I left at a little after 10:00 and there were already thirty-two.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dazy5 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about....
> 
> Haha! Good time all around. It was nice to meet new people, and see the regulars (and not so regulars). I needed a fun night out, and it was successful.


Our tactics were superior. Let 'em hate...


----------



## GARDA

DEI8 said:


> Well over thirty.


Were you counting my beers *DEI8*?

You know what they say about that,
"_Boys count 'em, Men drink 'em !!!_"

(Oh, you meant MC members present?
Sorry dude, my apologies... nothing further to see here, move along folks, carry on.) :teeth_smile:


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Was defiantly worth the trip.

And as far as Gil's bite marks, did 7 help you to your room? 
:shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> Sounds like everyone had a good time, sorry I missed it. I finally arrived in good ole MA and it's nice to be back home!!


I have nothing but time on my hands (out injured), so let me know if you want to grab a beer sometime....perhaps a mini-M&G.

I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## Guest

Had a GREAT time putting new faces to names. If any of you are at all on the fence about showing up to a M&G, I can tell you everyone is down to earth, and has fun. Doesn't matter if you're muni, state, full-time, part-time, whacker...well whacker might be a problem. Anyways. Best turnout yet. I over-indulged on the Capt'n on an empty stomach, but like Garda says: Boys count 'em; Men drink em. I'm kind of like a boy-man though, because I was counting them initially, I just lost count.


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> I over-indulged on the Capt'n on an empty stomach, but like Garda says: Boys count 'em; Men drink em. I'm kind of like a boy-man though, because I was counting them initially, I just lost count.


I slipped a roofie into the one I bought you, but I apparently didn't use enough.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> I slipped a roofie into the one I bought you, but I apparently didn't use enough.


I think Gil ended up with that drink.


----------



## ProudAmerican

Please forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is M&G? Is everyone welcomed or is it LEO only?


----------



## cc3915

ProudAmerican said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is M&G? Is everyone welcomed or is it LEO only?


It's for all members of MassCops. Keep an eye peeled for the next one and try to show. We had a blast.


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is M&G? Is everyone welcomed or is it LEO only?


M&G = Meet and Greet.

Ditto what cc said.


----------



## ProudAmerican

cc3915 said:


> It's for all members of MassCops. Keep an eye peeled for the next one and try to show. We had a blast.


That sounds like a fantastic idea. I've still got all six of my bangs left with the DOC. I'd love to meet some of you guys.


----------



## SinePari

PBC FL Cop:603347 said:


> Sounds like everyone had a good time, sorry I missed it. I finally arrived in good ole MA and it's nice to be back home!!


Get your brother to call me for a hook up anytime.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## HuskyH-2

I might have to go to one of these seems, like u guys had alot of fun. I just hate being the new guy.


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> I might have to go to one of these seems, like u guys had alot of fun. I just hate being the new guy.


Everyone is the "new guy" at some point....my first M&G was the second one ever in Braintree, where I was the new guy among 8 or so people who already knew each other....talk about awkward. Now, the M&G's are big enough to mingle, blend in, or disappear...whatever suits you.


----------



## SinePari

HuskyH-2 said:


> I might have to go to one of these seems, like u guys had alot of fun. I just hate being the new guy.


That's why it's called a "meet and greet."



Delta784 said:


> Everyone is the "new guy" at some point....my first M&G was the second one ever in Braintree, where I was the new guy among 8 or so people who already knew each other....talk about awkward. Now, the M&G's are big enough to mingle, blend in, or disappear...whatever suits you.


Hahaha the first one was like a 6th grade dance; a bunch of freaky lurkers wondering what to say.


----------



## Dazy5

So I'm hearing my beer pong tactics were not just distracting my opponents.....  Oops hahaha!!


----------



## SinePari

Dazy5 said:


> So I'm hearing my beer pong tactics were not just distracting my opponents.....  Oops hahaha!!


Right!!!

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## pahapoika

sounds like a nice turn out.

hope to make another one soon. seems like most of you guys roll in late.

tried that Owens place before, came at 8 , but had to leave early by 10.

think me and Klivinski were the only ones that showed up !


----------



## 7costanza

Next time I am definately taking a dump in the Michael Dukakis Aquatic Center pool.


----------



## Gil

Dazy5 said:


> So I'm hearing my beer pong tactics were not just distracting my opponents.....  Oops hahaha!!


If the tactics included your lil dance session, nah... no distraction there none at all :whatchutalkingabout


----------



## Nuke_TRT




----------



## Gil

Nuke_TRT said:


>


Yep something like that lol


----------



## cc3915

Looks like we found the regular place, so when's the next one?


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Looks like we found the regular place, so when's the next one?


If Owen Olearys installed a stripper pole it would be the official M&G site.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> If Owen Olearys installed a stripper pole it would be the official M&G site.


Did I miss something after I left? I know there was some neck biting going on.......


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Did I miss something after I left. I know there was some neck biting going on.......


That was just Nuke and Gil doing a scene from True Blood or one of those GAY Vampire flicks.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Did I miss something after I left? I know there was some neck biting going on.......


That's why you have to stay to the bitter end, my good man....most of the memorable things happen right before last call.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> most of the memorable things happen right before last call.


Yeah, for those who *can* remember them..... :teeth_smile:


----------



## frapmpd24

That was a fun time, great turn out, it was great to meet and chat with so many new people. Definately looking forward to attending a future M&G. I must say though, when they brought out not one, but two beer pong tables I thought they mistakenly had us confused for the rowdy college types.


----------



## 9319

Glad it went so well! Hoping to make one real soon in the fall perhaps when we get back. I plan on taking ALOT of 4 days!!!!


----------



## new guy

Hey all, sorry I missed this one. My son's baseball game went late and they won the city championship which resulted in some post game festivities that I felt I needed to stick around for. It would've have been my first and I was looking forward to it but I said I'de be there and I wasn't so feel free to give me a good hazing. Sounds like I missed a hell of a time.


----------



## cc3915

You did indeed miss a great time new guy. Great to hear about your son's team. See you at the next one hopefully.


----------



## gm7988

set one up for august!


----------



## new guy

cc3915 said:


> You did indeed miss a great time new guy. Great to hear about your son's team. See you at the next one hopefully.


Haven't seen LA Copper in a while so I'm hoping to make the next one as well.


----------



## Gil

August M&G Info

http://www.masscops.com/f12/august-m-g-2011-owen-o-learys-96270/


----------

